# What is worse than a dry hit?



## Eyeball (19/5/15)

Decided to rebuild the Subtank tonight.

Opened up rebuild and assemble.

Looking forward to that first new build vape.... As I fire I realise I forgot to put back the topcap... to late....F@&^%(bliep... mother @#&^%() bliep ....flooded. Rebuild, try again and whala all sorted. now and making clouds once again.

Will not make that mistake again lol


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/5/15)

Frazzled burnt hit, in a dripper with bone dry scorched black cotton at 75W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (20/5/15)

No hit at all

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mufasa (20/5/15)

Major dry hit on my way to work this morning. I think I left half a lung somewhere on the N1 into Cape Town

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan (20/5/15)

Having to do a rebuild on an atty straight after your done and not being able to save all of the juice.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/5/15)

lung hit on a goblin with dual coil at 0.4ohm and jap cotton.
never choked and felt that nauseousm in my life


----------



## shaunnadan (20/5/15)

Marzuq said:


> lung hit on a goblin with dual coil at 0.4ohm and jap cotton.
> never choked and felt that nauseousm in my life



That's the only way to use a goblin !!!! 

Unless ur getting a dry hit on it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/5/15)

shaunnadan said:


> That's the only way to use a goblin !!!!
> 
> Unless ur getting a dry hit on it



2 full tanks then rewick... the lesson is burnt into my lungs lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (20/5/15)

What is worse than a dry hit? - smoking a cigarette!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (20/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> What is worse than a dry hit? - smoking a cigarette!



questionable. very questionable.


----------



## Andre (20/5/15)

Two dry hits

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ferdi (20/5/15)

A dry hit in front of smokers your trying to convert. 

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/15)

Ferdi said:


> A dry hit in front of smokers your trying to convert.



I was racking my brains trying to think of something worse than a dry hit and couldn't come up with anything other than maybe loosing a 3kg fish in a competition but then @Ferdi came up with something worse! I agree here!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff (20/5/15)

Tripping while mid-vape and smashing the drip tip into your teeth or gums.

Getting juice in your eyes isn't fun either

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## capetocuba (20/5/15)

Vaping menthol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (20/5/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Tripping while mid-vape and smashing the drip tip into your teeth or gums.
> 
> Getting juice in your eyes isn't fun either



i remember someone posting about driving and hitting a bump while vaping and breaking a tooth. cant remember who exactly it was...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JW Flynn (20/5/15)

Eyeball said:


> Decided to rebuild the Subtank tonight.
> 
> Opened up rebuild and assemble.
> 
> ...


LOL, I know what you are talking about, hehe... I once did the exact same thing with the wife's subtank mini, forgot to put on that topcap section, filled her up, screwed on the base and then turned it over, but luckily I noticed that the juice was flooding out the bottom like crazy!!! turned her back up again and then noticed the top cap on the table... yep, that bit is important, hehe....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (20/5/15)

For me, worst would be chain vaping your mod to try and empty the tank(last little juice left) so that you can re-wick and refill... only to realize you forgot your cotton and juice at home!

Edit: That sinking feeling...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo (20/5/15)

I vape at night, so the worst is waking up at 3am coming back from your tour and giving the Reo a nice toot before "Klas Vakie" can do his thing again. 

In the dreamy state you forget to squonk, taking a Jap Cotton Ninja dry hit straight to the lung, my god you are wide awake in seconds choking, coughing eyes watering. Never forget to squonk before you press the fire button. Now i squonk before i go to sleep just in case

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## shaunnadan (20/5/15)

kimbo said:


> I vape at night, so the worst is waking up at 3am coming back from your tour and giving the Reo a nice toot before "Klas Vakie" can do his thing again.
> 
> In the dreamy state you forget to squonk, taking a Jap Cotton Ninja dry hit straight to the lung, my god you are wide awake in seconds choking, coughing eyes watering. Never forget to squonk before you press the fire button. Now i squonk before i go to sleep just in case




so ive got this bad habit of vaping the reo mini in the evening till its empty as i read. place it on the bedside and in the morning wake up knowing its about the dry kick me.

so each morning i now wake up, flood the atty and "reverse squonk" the bottle to fill it up slightly and then vape that. the after breakfast i go thru my morning rituals of rinse the atty, fresh cotton and a full bottle with a fully charged battery.


----------



## RoSsIkId (20/5/15)

Mufasa said:


> Major dry hit on my way to work this morning. I think I left half a lung somewhere on the N1 into Cape Town



I found your lung. He was all scared next to road curled up. I comfort him and told him dry hits do happen. Its just one of those things.

You can collect him anytime. He enjoyed some looper and i called him smokey

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (20/5/15)

Kissing a smoker with a cold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## deepest (20/5/15)

Vaping and driving can be hazardous.


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/5/15)

thinking that the coil is cold and grabbing it to move it with your fingers - dry hits fade after a few mins, burnt fingers last for days .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RoSsIkId (20/5/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> thinking that the coil is cold and grabbing it to move it with your fingers - dry hits fade after a few mins, burnt fingers last for days .



Red means stop. Cant you see its still red


----------



## Morne (20/5/15)

Another dry hit


----------



## kimbo (20/5/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> Red means stop. Cant you see its still red


 The Rose has a ceramic cup, and believe me ceramic hold heat for quite a long time


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (20/5/15)

I don't know if it's just me, but after filling a bottle on a few occasions, it's rock hard and doesn't squonk. You push the bottle and you think you have flooded your atty. The second try hit makes you squonk harder... the third dry hit makes you open the top cap and caress the bottle and test! 
By the 3rd dry hit I am done.


----------



## Nooby (20/5/15)

When your regulated device switches off & just stops working or when your Reo spring / firing pin collapses and you don't have a spare


----------



## Kaizer (20/5/15)

When you gaming it up and forget to put the top cap on the dripper = Lips straight onto hot coil. 

Wonder if that only happened to me.... (twice)?

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (20/5/15)

Kaizer said:


> When you gaming it up and forget to put the top cap on the dripper = Lips straight onto hot coil.
> 
> Wonder if that only happened to me.... (twice)?


Hahaha... almost!
It's like taking a solid hit quickly in between an intense part or between rounds and don't push the firing button (true story!)


----------



## huffnpuff (20/5/15)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but after filling a bottle on a few occasions, it's rock hard and doesn't squonk. You push the bottle and you think you have flooded your atty. The second try hit makes you squonk harder... the third dry hit makes you open the top cap and caress the bottle and test!
> By the 3rd dry hit I am done.


Sounds like you haven't cut a relief on the end of your feeder tube yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (20/5/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Sounds like you haven't cut a relief on the end of your feeder tube yet.


No, the tube is still as I got it, uncut. Will have to see what the best way is to do that. Would be great it that sorts those dry hits out!
They very few and scarce, but has happened on two occasions.


----------



## Andre (20/5/15)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> No, the tube is still as I got it, uncut. Will have to see what the best way is to do that. Would be great it that sorts those dry hits out!
> They very few and scarce, but has happened on two occasions.


Just cut a little inverted V at the bottom of the tube.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (20/5/15)

Andre said:


> Just cut a little inverted V at the bottom of the tube.


Thanks @Andre apparently Google images didn't know what I was asking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Manbearpig (20/5/15)

Smoking a tobacco bong. An experience you'll never forget.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (20/5/15)

Dripping guava concetrate at 50w.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eyeball (20/5/15)

Flooding the RBA deck seems to have worked with dry hits. Not a single one today


----------



## moonunit (20/5/15)

Nearly knocked out teeth a few times, driving along a dirt road on my way home and trying to Vape at the same time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam (21/5/15)

Did you ever lung hit a stinky? Thats worse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

